# Trains not moving



## edsargent (Dec 18, 2016)

Several times my HO locos refuse to run (new Proto 2000s with Tsunami decoders), sounds works everything works except motion. The latest is it even happens on the test track. It is not the Throttle because my home layout is "N" the test track and the is "HO", I can switch the throttle from the test track to "N" the N trains run fine where as the HO does not. The HO was running on the club layout just an hour before and HO was working on the test track earlier in the day. 
Some days things don't go on the club layout as well, when my locos don't go other members locos also don't go as well.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Remember, these are all digital and only doing what they are told to do. Somewhere in the bit pile is a command that was set by you or some other circumstances, i.e. lightning strike, circum polar antiguloid fields of plasma, the cat or stray specs of dust.
Usually on my empire, when a loco refuses to respond to commands at startup, I will just power down the layout then do a restart.


----------



## edsargent (Dec 18, 2016)

Powering down usually works but not this time. It has been powered down, unplugged several times to no avail, I wonder if cold has any thing to do with it. The locos were in the car at -3 for about a hour when moving from club to home and stopping at restaurant along the way. But that does not explain the lack of movement for the club engines.


----------



## edsargent (Dec 18, 2016)

Fixed, but there has to be an easier way. Set CV30 to 2, then setup all the CVs to the prior changes lucky that I had only changed 6 so far and had written them down.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

There is. Its a reset. Fixes almost everything. CV8 to a value 8. Puts everything back to factory defaults. You will also lose loco number if it has been set to road number. A reset
resets loco number to 3, the default setting. If my loco sounds but doesn't run I reset
the decoder. Has taken care of the problem every time.


----------

